# such leistungsstarke( mit hohem statischen druck) 120mm lüfter für corsair H80i



## ha-jo55 (19. Oktober 2014)

*such leistungsstarke( mit hohem statischen druck) 120mm lüfter für corsair H80i*

Hallo zusammen,
such leistungsstarken( mit hohem statischen druck) 2 x 120mm lüfter für corsair H80i.


THX

ha-jo


----------



## naruto8073 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: such leistungsstarke( mit hohem statischen druck) 120mm lüfter für corsair H80i*

Dieser hier wäre eine Überlegung währt; 
--->Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noctua » Noctua NF-P12-PWM Lüfter - 120mm


----------



## Pegasos (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: such leistungsstarke( mit hohem statischen druck) 120mm lüfter für corsair H80i*

Also ich kann dir auch den Noctua NF-P12-PWM Lüfter - 120mm empfehlen habe davon 2 Stück an meiner H100i verbaut und bin sehr zufrieden von der Kühlung her und von der Lüfter Lautstärke  
Im Idle Modus !!!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: such leistungsstarke( mit hohem statischen druck) 120mm lüfter für corsair H80i*

Auch sehr gute Radiatorlüfter :

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PL2 - 120mm


----------

